# Redesigning and reselling shirt



## SSPS (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi,

First time posting on this forum and first time working with shirts=)

I have an idea but need some input on the legality and labeling of the items.

If I was to buy a nike shirt with Jordan on it for example from a thrift store and then took it home, butchered it and made 4 baby shirts out of it. Lets say 2 of them ended up with nike symbols and one with Jordan on it - Is there anyway I can relabel the items (even if I have to give credit to Nike) and resell them without getting into crap in regards to trademark and copyright issues?

Same question with a something that isn't so symbolic, like a hawaiin shirt that I take and make shirts out of?

Thank you,
Dave


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi Dave, welcome to the T-Shirt Forums!



> I have an idea but need some input on the legality and labeling of the items.


For legal questions, you should talk to a lawyer 



> If I was to buy a nike shirt with Jordan on it for example from a thrift store and then took it home, butchered it and made 4 baby shirts out of it. Lets say 2 of them ended up with nike symbols and one with Jordan on it - Is there anyway I can relabel the items (even if I have to give credit to Nike) and resell them without getting into crap in regards to trademark and copyright issues?


Even if some here said it was OK (and some might say it's ok), you could still get sued by nike. When you mess with other people's trademarks (legally or illegally), you increase the risk of you getting sued.

When Nike sues you, then you would need a lawyer to defend you. If you talked to a lawyer in the beginning, they would already be familiar with the case and if they said it was OK, they would already know how to respond to the lawsuit.

But if you don't want to worry about lawsuits, you might want to try a different method of t-shirt decoration.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

In theory it should be fine, because it falls under the category of ownership of physical goods (that is you have the right to do what you want with the physical objects, so long as you're not duplicating them), but don't expect Nike to see it that way, and don't expect the courts to side with the little guy.


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

I've seen addidas t-shirts on ebay where people have added extra decoration but not sure how this stands as it's still a new t with addidas label & tags etc.

I would think these companies would not be happy with that but if it's described as having extra non-addidas decoration added to customise i don't know what they could do.

I would stay well away as i think it would look like you are trying to pass off your goods as nike's own. It's not worth the hassle.


Lee


----------

